# VB & mysql --> Komma in Punkt umwandeln



## murder (23. März 2005)

Hallo habe ein problem 

habe eine variable "Netto" und eine variable "Brutto" nun möchte ich "Netto" über ein eingabefeld bestimmen und Brutto soll sich selbst daraus erechnen und das möchte ich alles am ende in eine mysql datenbank übergeben mein problem :

um brutto zu berechnen muss netto so ausehen 20,50
so kann ich es aber nich an Mysql übergeben dann muss es so aussehen 20.50  so kann ich es aber nicht berechnen HAT JEMAND NE IDEE?


----------



## DrSoong (23. März 2005)

Berechne deine Werte und ersetze dann einfach das Komma mit:

```
Wert = Replace(Wert, ",", ".")
```


Der Doc!


----------



## murder (23. März 2005)

Vielen Dank habs hinbekommen!

Danke Doc


----------

